# Cubing New Year's Resolutions



## Zarxrax (Jan 1, 2011)

My resolution for the next year is to get to sub 20!
I also want to get all of my PLLs sub 2!
And I want to finally learn OLL!


----------



## Edward (Jan 1, 2011)

Full OLL
Start practicing again
Sub 20 OH


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub 15 to go to Nationals.
Be a nicer person.
Lose weight.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 1, 2011)

I already did this, but I decided that it was finally time to learn full PLL. I finished a few days ago, so I guess I will try to learn a few OLLs in 2011.

Also, I want to try to lower my F2L move count.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2011)

• Stop learning stuff half way, then try stopping. Finish up all of the algorithm sets I've started.
• Spend less time on Speedsolving, more practicing.
• Develop Seth algs more, learn them.

Some Goals:

• Sub-18 on 3x3x3 using Seth.
• Sub-1 on 4x4x4.
• Sub-4 on 2x2x2, if I learn EG.


----------



## Joemamma556 (Jan 1, 2011)

to avg around 10secs hopefully...avg now is 15-16
Sub 20 OH....avg now is about 26


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 1, 2011)

Make the cut times for nats in 4x4, 5x5, Square-1, Pyraminx, Megaminx and hopefully 6x6. 7x7 if I get the rest.
I also want to learn all competition puzzles like Clock and Master Magic.
Full OLL
Sub-2 all PLLs and OLLs
Make it to Round 2 of 3x3 at nats


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub-30 3x3
Sub-8 2x2
Sub-1 min 4x4
Sub-7 min 5x5
Go color neutral
Make my 3x3 solve efficient

That's pretty much it. Happy new year!


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to average sub-18 with Roux and just get better at all my other cubes in general.


----------



## Jukuren (Jan 1, 2011)

be better then faz......^_^


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 1, 2011)

Don't cube as much (I love it, but it occasionally gets in the way. I'll just tone it down to the point where it doesn't do that anymore)

Learn BLD.

Learn MGLS.

Stop procrastinating on learning stuff.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 1, 2011)

Goal: Attended at least 4 competitions
Resolution: Be a cooler person.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to be able to:

-blind solve
-sub 20 averages
-sub 30 OH
-sub 1 4x4
-sub 3 5x5 averages
-Get my collection bigger


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 1, 2011)

Average consistently sub 20.
Learn full OLL and useful F2L Algorithims.
Have a blindfold success.
Get better at 4x4 and 2x2.
Own any cubes I want, but don't have right now.
Go to a competition.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> I bet I'm the only one who will make an actual resolution instead of a goal.


 
Because goals are TOTALLY not resolutions right? =p

Anyway:
Official sub-50 BLD
Official sub-10.9 3x3 avg (because 10.9x averages are ugly)
4BLD success if I go to a comp with that event
Quit cubing after that


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 1, 2011)

sub-9 3x3 avg


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub 12 3x3
Sub 1 4x4
Sub 25 OH

Learn ZZ
Finish Full OLL


----------



## Truncator (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub-12 3x3
Sub-20 OH
Sub-55 4x4
Sub-1:30 5x5
Actually practice

It's going to be a good year.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 1, 2011)

Full OLL
Sub-30 3x3
Be able to do 3x3 BLD
Get a bigger collection
Maybe go to a competition


----------



## kdawg123 (Jan 1, 2011)

Goals -
Use bester grammer and spellling...

Sup 30 3x3
solve bld
sup 10 pyraminx
quit. (least likely.)


----------



## angelu1125 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cube more, since I haven't been cubing at all.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 1, 2011)

Go to Worlds 2011
Have an awesome time at Worlds 2011
Travel around the country before heading home after/before Worlds 2011
Get a sub-10 5x5x5 BLD single pb (at home or in competition)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

Learn BLD


----------



## da25centz (Jan 1, 2011)

in no particular order order

Full OLL
Guimond for 2x2
BLD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 1, 2011)

THE GAME


----------



## Chapuunka (Jan 1, 2011)

Start practicing again. And Phoenix, quit being a postwhore. Maybe that should be a resolution for you.


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub 15 3x3
Learn full ell and cll
get 30 new puzzles.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> THE GAME


 
I lost it=/

Resolutions
Not to cut my hair
to win the game(lostagain)
finsih the 40 algorithms i started learning a week ago.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 1, 2011)

Branch out into more events.

Post helpful video tutorials on my channel.

Organize a Michigan competition.

Don't cube too much this final semester of high school. Instead, live it up with friends.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 1, 2011)

Learn all PLLs and OLLs. Also, go to at least one competition.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 1, 2011)

Although it's a goal, sub-3 official 2x2 avg, maybe even sub-2 by the end of the year.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2011)

angelu1125 said:


> Cube more, since I haven't been cubing at all.


 
I'll go for this too. Not counting tonight, I haven't solved a cube for maybe 4-5 days?
Go to every Australian competition 
Also, sub 13 3x3 official, sub 5 Pyraminx official (averages of course)
I hope to get these too at either Melbourne Summer Open, or Perth Summer Open. One month to practise...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 1, 2011)

Organize competition or two.
Be the L2L4 guy.
DON'T be on SpeedSolving as much.
Actually bother to practice. Something.
Do more BLD!


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 1, 2011)

Cube less!
Learn close to no new algorithms!
Get rid of puzzles i don't use!

All to make cubing genuinely enjoyable.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 1, 2011)

Finish Color Neutral. 
Learn all the algs I need to
Sub 15, hopefully round 2 of Nats.
Sub 1:20 Average 4x4
Sub 5 avg 2x2


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub 20
Learn BLD
Learn my PLLs 
Actually go to a competition!


----------



## theace (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub 20 3x3
Learn more OLLs
Get a major part of my PLLs to sub 2
Sub 40 OH
Sub 2 on the 4x4
Sub 55 on the Square 1
Learn some Square 1 algs
Sub 15 on the Pyraminx
Sub 20 on Clock
Colour Neutrality
Learn the 5x5 and Megaminx
TRY to learn BLD
Attend more competitions all over India
Try to get in to the top 10 in each National Record list.
Practice my stacks more often


----------



## Bubitrek (Jan 1, 2011)

I want to buy 4x4, 5x5, square-1 and learn all PLLs and OLLs, CLLs from different angles. I also want to get to sub-10 avg at 3x3 and sub-3 avg at 2x2.


----------



## Winball (Jan 1, 2011)

sub15 and sub1 with 4x4 -_-


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub 20 3x3


----------



## oranjules (Jan 1, 2011)

sub 15 with 3x3x3
sub 2 with 4x4x4
2nd NR in pyraminx (sub 6.99)
official sub15 sgl
official sub5 sgl in pyraminx
sub 2:30 BLD
practice M2
learn no-edges-oriented OLLs  (and the 3 other i don't know)
sub-2 on PLLs
learn OFOTA (subset 1) for 2x2x2
have fun


----------



## JackJ (Jan 1, 2011)

Sub 14 cfop average and sub 20 roux average.
get better at fmc
finish cll for 2x2
sub 4 average for 2x2


----------



## riffz (Jan 1, 2011)

Average ~12 seconds on 3x3. Other than BLD that's my only goal.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 1, 2011)

Be sub 15 OH
Finish CLS
Go to US Nats and Worlds
And don't totally screw up

Not fail at comp
Not fail at comp
Not fail at comp


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 1, 2011)

Learn full PLL and OLL


----------



## aronpm (Jan 2, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> THE GAME


 
LOL YOU'RE FUNNY


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine: Get my friend to sub-minute within 2011.


----------



## Samania (Jan 2, 2011)

Finish learning Full OLL
Get around to learning BLD
Cut down on swearing
Gain more weight


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 2, 2011)

Average low 13 by nationals.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2011)

-Sub-10 3x3x3 by the end of the year, get better at 2x2x2, OH, and 4x4x4 (also Mirror Blocks, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1... that's everything I do lol).
-More YouTube subscribers (that IS cubing related )
-Nationals. NATIONALS. Worlds? ;P


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Finish Color Neutral.
> Learn all the algs I need to
> Sub 15, hopefully round 2 of Nats.
> Sub 1:20 Average 4x4
> Sub 5 avg 2x2


 

We have some very similar goals


----------



## EricReese (Jan 3, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> We have some very similar goals


 
Haha yes I have noticed


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 3, 2011)

Finish PLL (only n perms and g perms left )
Possibly learn OLL
Sub-20
BLD under 5 mins.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 3, 2011)

sub 17 Since a year of cubing sub 12 within a year


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 3, 2011)

To avg sub 10 consistently, qualify for the arml math team, and continue to further my studies in the correlation between mathematics and the rubiks cube


----------



## Erzz (Jan 3, 2011)

Sub 20 3x3, sub 40 OH, Full OLL


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 3, 2011)

aronpm said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > THE GAME
> ...


Made my day.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 3, 2011)

Full PLL (actually that was a year end resolution, missing Na Nb V)
3/4 Full OLL (Im 1/3 thru that)
Magic South American record Avg/Single (First Colombian WCA comp comming so..)
3x3BLD corners (ye Old Pochmann)
3x3BLD sub-5 success
M2 edges
Practice Pyra & Sq-1 (As my first puzzle order arrives)
Constant sub 35 FMC

Lets not put more stuff as this are enough for the next 52 weeks.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 3, 2011)

Sub-15 Roux
Learn real EOline
Sub-18 CFOP
Sub-17 FreeFOP
Learn NMCMLL
Learn COLL
L6E hacks?
Sub-60 4x4
Sub-60 3BLD
4BLD success
Non DNF 4BLD MO3


----------



## slocuber (Jan 3, 2011)

Go to worlds
Sub 13 333
Sub 1:35 555
megaminx sub 1:20


----------



## Mcuber5 (Jan 3, 2011)

sub10 single 
sub1 4x4
sub2 5x5


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 3, 2011)

1. Get sub 15 on 3x3
2. get sub 2 min on 4x4
3 learn square 1 parity
4 have more cubemeets
5 go to a competition
6 spend less money on cubes
7 get a video camers (just did)
8 become a partner on youtube

i know its alot but i expect alot out of myself! my main thing is the partner!


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jan 3, 2011)

Sub15 3x3 avg
Sub10 3x3 single
Sub30 3x3 OH avg
Sub-Minute 4x4 avg
Sub-2:00 5x5 single
Practice 6x6 and 7x7
Practice 3x3 BLD
Get faster at F2L
Organize a competition
Get 1st, 2nd, or 3rd at an event that's not Master Magic.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 3, 2011)

cubing related:
full oll
learn BLD
sub 15 3x3
sub 20 OH before my next comp
break atleast 5 more different NR 
sub 1 4x4 2 5x5
get faster at 6x6 and 7x7
hopefully maybe go to worlds if not UK open 2011 will still awesome maybe both if i can afford it

non cubing:
lose weight 
study more
have more fun
be a more confident person (this is going to be very hard )


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 3, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> be a more confident person (this is going to be very hard )


 
With that attitude it will be.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I'd say I want to finally learn full OLL, but I think we all know how unlikely that is to happen.

-Learn at least one good 2x2 method
-Learn and implement a better BLD method
-Compete in more events this year (clock, Sq-1, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, FMC)
-Learn more cube theory


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Jan 3, 2011)

At least sub-10 average on 3x3x3, finish learning OLLs, perhaps sub-4 2x2x2.. 
Happy New Year


----------



## izovire (Jan 3, 2011)

3x3 avg. sub-15
7x7 Sub-4 single
11x11 Sub-20 min. single

Learn bld
Learn sq1


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 3, 2011)

sub-15 3x3 with Fridrich
sub-20 3x3 with at least 5 or 6 methods

fully develop my Star Wars-based BLD memo method 
get better at commutators
use the above two things to get way better at BLD (begin to try and succeed at 3x3 Multi BLD and 4BLD and hopefully 5BLD)


----------



## QueenCubeLover (Jan 3, 2011)

I want to finish learning the Fridrich method and solve my 3x3 in under 30 seconds! I want to learn how to solve a 4x4 also.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 3, 2011)

Full PLL
Full OLL!


----------



## XXGeneration (Jan 3, 2011)

Average around 14 normally.

Maybe under 3 minutes for 5x5.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 3, 2011)

Cubing ones
Full OLL PLL F2L 
faster 4x4 and 5x5 edge


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 3, 2011)

Cubing:
Get top 100 in as many categories as I can.
3x3: 12.xx avg100, 11.xx or 10.xx avg12, 10.xx or 9.xx avg5
2x2: 2.xx avg12 w/ stackmat. Sub-3.5 avg100 w/ stackmat. Top 25 or 50 in world average
Learn 4x4 BLD
4x4: Consistently sub-1

Lifting:
Gain a decent amount of weight, while staying lean. Probably above 170-175. (9/11/10 was 152lbs, currently ~160lbs) (5'9")
Improve the 3 major lifts and join the 1,000 club. This shouldn't be too hard (Current: Bench-299, Squat-260, Deadlift-345, total-904)
Out of those 3 lifts, improve my squat the most, because it sucks.
Jump off a building and use my lats as wings to soar across the land.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 3, 2011)

Full OLL / PLL 
Sub 20

Solve a lot of puzzles


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 4, 2011)

full oll
sub 20 3x3
sub 3 2x2
sub 1:30 min 4x4
sub 2:30min 5x5
sub 5 6x6 ????
sub 10 7x7????

To have a huge collection of puzzles xD


----------



## cuberr (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate making goals, but I figured I really should as good motivation...

Full PLL
Sub 20 ao100 on 3x3x3
Get a 2x2x2, 5x5x5, Rubik's Magic, Rubik's Master Magic, Square-1 and maybe Pyraminx...and learn how to solve them
Make nats cut times for 4x4x4, and possibly others


----------



## goflb (Jan 6, 2011)

sub 17! and buy more cubes + cube mods


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 6, 2011)

Sub-20 on the 3x3
Learn full oll
Be able to get decent times with 2x2 4x4 5x5 and megaminx/square-1
Improve F2l
Possibly learn part of COLL
Learn Sortega 
Complete Pi mod on 6x6 (all I have left are the pins)
Go to first competition?

Be able to shoot regularly in the 70's in golf lol


----------

